# Aristocraft 19.5 Degree cross-over mod to eliminate slider shorts



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

I modded this Aristocraft 19.5 degree cross-over in an experiment as a possible solution to my slider short problem back when I first got my MTH Big Boys. I ended up just reworking the sliders instead and shelved the crossover. Well, recently after running a customer engine over my last remaining cross-over on the layout I saw a small spark as it went over from the USA slider and decided to bring it back out and go ahead and deploy it on the layout. This will cure any problems for sure now. 

I disassembled the crossover and cut the ends with angle grinder and added some hotglue between the cut end and the rest of the rail section to act as an insulator and keep the separated. Time will tell how well it will hold up. It really wasn't too bad to make the modifications.

Thinking on this some, I think I may have had to do some modifications to the track power strips under the rails that pass power to the inside rails, but don't remember. When you get it apart it will be obvious what you need to do. 





































It's an idea I thought I'd throw out there and share.


Raymond


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great idea Raymond. I could have used this a couple of months ago when I had an issue with the sliders on my LGB with a #6 turnout. I ended up removing the sliders but this would have solved it also.


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Nice job Ray! Does the 19.5 and four #6 turnouts equate to 9 inches from middle to middle? I just got Railmodeller for my Mac and it is giving some... less than perfect measurements on track sections. It appears that sectional track isn't as perfect as people believe it to be. I'm having to dram circles of certain degrees and flex track my way around the layout just to get the track to meet like it should. Maybe it is just the program. What do you think?


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks. Sorry I didn't post it sooner then. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif 

Hey Will, I just put a set together in my basement for you and it came out to about 9 3/8 to 9 1/2 inches center to center. One thing that I found out from building my layout is to not get too hung up on getting measurements perfect when planning. The bottom line is you will probably need to do some cutting with an angle grinder to cut some lengths of track to what you need them to be and in corners (and even straights) they bend over the long distance enough that will have PLENTY of play to 'make it fit' and it still look neat and right. I would use that program to get an idea of what you need to buy and how much but I wouldn't try to get it exact. Make sure you have a little extra track just in case. I would get out in the yard and take some measurements and put some pencil to paper on what lengths of track are available from the mfg you plan to get them from and figure it out from there. I've seen some of these track planning programs and in my case at least I knew I'd spend more time trying to figure it out and getting the track plan drawn then it would if I just drew it out on paper and figured it that way. 


Raymond


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks a bunch Ray ^^ I have now finished my layout design and can't wait to post pics of it on here to see what you think. It took me a while just to design a layout that didn't look too typical or boring. I still don't have my 19.5 section to make the double crossover but heck I'm not even going to be able to get my Aristo USA ties until at least the first of the new year. I may have to modify the frogs on the #6 turnouts as well seeing as how many people seem to have problems with them. At least they do look great though ^^

-Will


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

You bet! I look forward to seeing the new layout plans. 


Raymond


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

I checked the power continuity and I completey removed the metal power strips under the rails to ensure the new rail cut tips did in fact stay dead. So I just added these to the bottom to power the center main rails. I ran my GS-4 through it for 2-3 hours yesterday and it performed perfectly.






























Raymond


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Thank you Ray!! That's why you are "THE MAN". For any of us that have experienced a shorted out engine, these kinds of posts are priceless. Maybe the manufacturers will take note and offer protection in the engines for such shorting. I resetable fuse can't add that much to the cost! Imagine the short from a derail. I have fused the mainline for power protection too, Joe


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Now the question is what happens with a small loco that has no tender pick up. Does it stutter for lack of power. Later RJD


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

You should of course be taking every engine you own into account before attempting any sort of mod. In this case the increased area of track deadened is pretty minimal.


Raymond


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Can MTH's run wihtout sliders ? I have a Triplex on order and I do have a 19.5 crossover with #6 turnouts. Can I expect this same problem?..........Jim


----------

